# Schwinn Le Mans ?



## jhook (Oct 29, 2011)

Any one ever hear of a Schwinn Le Mans model name Bicycle ? Nothing at all comes up on a web search.  Was at a yard sale today where there was a Schwinn with that model name decal on the slender chrome chain guard. It had a Schwinn sticker head badge and a Schwinn dealers sticker on the seat tube. It was a multi-speed speed like racing frame but had a single speed coaster brake drive and appeared to be all original as sold new. Could not find a serial # anywhere. I passed on it for 10 bucks as it was a girls bike. Web search comes up empty on that model name , think I should have bought it now just for the scarcity of the critter. Gold in color with chrome fenders and Bridgestone 26" narrow tires It looked age wise 1960s or 70s maybe early 80s.


----------



## jhook (Oct 30, 2011)

*Never Mind*

My bad. Went back and looked again at the bike. It is not a Schwinn. Head badge decal was beat up pretty bad and saw the letters W I and N in there and my brain told me Schwinn :o. On closer inspection it is actually Fleetwin or something like that whatever species that was. Sorry if I caused anyone to hit the books.


----------

